# Angeles Crest Century



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

Is anybody doing the Angeles Crest Century? I've only done one other century (Solvang) which was not too bad. I rode the Crest for the first time Sunday with some friends and it was tough! We rode 50 miles total and 6000 feet of climbing according to my Garmin Edge. Does anyone have any advice about this ride besides eating and staying hydrated? Thanks!


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Watch out for the motorcyclists.


----------



## LolaLeatherHips (Jul 17, 2007)

Yeah, I'm skipping this one and going for the 5 counties ride (assuming it takes place). AC scared me this past Sunday when a motorcyclist was killed and two others injured up there, thus causing the road to be closed. They really do speed way too much up there (not to say that the motorcyclist killed was speeding as I do NOT know that to be true - but many of them DO speed in excess of 100mph up there!  )


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

roadfix said:


> Watch out for the motorcyclists.


Thanks, that is really good advice. I knew about that because I used to ride motorcycles there years ago. What I wasn't prepared for were the (occasional) car that would drift over the double yellow with the tires squealing in protest! That was scary!


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

*100 mph is SLOW!*



LolaLeatherHips said:


> ....many of them DO speed in excess of 100mph up there!  )


Hey Lola, 
I used to be one of those maniacs on a motorcycle and believe me; we went well over 100mph up there. That was more than 10 years ago and the bikes they have now are even faster. I saw plenty of carnage on AC and for some reason back then it didn't deter me from racing on the road. I finally graduated to the racetrack but that’s a different subject. Now is a completely different story...I'm older, have kids and more reasons to be sane! Good luck at the other century if it happens. :thumbsup:


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

*What a challange!*

The Angeles Crest Century was today and it turned out to be somewhat misnamed. The total mileage for me was 97.56 miles from start to finish. The average temp was 62.8 degrees but up at 7000 ft there was still snow on the ground from the last storm. It was FREEZING cold, especially in the shadows! I've only done one other century (Solvang) and this ride was much more difficult. There were strong winds that always seemed to be a headwind. There were extreme temperature changes (from cool to freezing to luke warm) and there were rockslides and speeding cars and motorcycles. Besides all that, it is beautiful on the Crest and the ride was well supported. My ride time was not blistering but not bad either...7:22 with an elevation gain of 11,844 ft. (7040ft max) I love my Garmin Edge! :thumbsup:


----------



## -CM- (Jan 6, 2006)

Congrats on finishing the ACH. It is indeed just shy of 100 miles, but with that ride, it's close enough! The weather can vary dramatically from yer to year. I did it in 2004, an dthe average temp was 82 degrees. It was really toasty in the afternoon that day. My HAC4 measured 9928' over 98.7 miles, while the Avocet measured 10,330.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

-CM- said:


> Congrats on finishing the ACH......My HAC4 measured 9928' over 98.7 miles, while the Avocet measured 10,330.


Thanks! I wonder why there is such a big difference between GPS unit measurements?  No matter, it was a lot of climbing!


----------



## -CM- (Jan 6, 2006)

The difference between the units is because none of them are completely accurate, as they rely on barometric pressure, even the Garmin GPS units. The two units I use always differ from each other, and they differ from themselves for the same ride on different days. 

No matter, really, as it all averages out - if the ride is anywhere around or above 10,000' of climbing, it's a dang hard ride in my book. (But those are my favorites.)


----------

